# L'analgesico del cuore.



## giorgiocan (21 Gennaio 2015)

Scusate, post di servizio.
I miei denti sono nati male. Mentre attendo la probabile estrazione di un dente del giudizio, stamattina al risveglio noto che ho un molare spaccato e in parte separato longitudinalmente. Non chiedetemi come è successo, lo ignoro.
Male.

I miei Ketodol sono scaduti. A prenderli due alla volta ricordo che qualcosa facevano.

Voi abitualmente optate per?


----------



## Homer (21 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scusate, post di servizio.
> I miei denti sono nati male. Mentre attendo la probabile estrazione di un dente del giudizio, stamattina al risveglio noto che ho un molare spaccato e in parte separato longitudinalmente. Non chiedetemi come è successo, lo ignoro.
> Male.
> 
> ...



Lo so che mi odierete......AULIN for ever


----------



## Eratò (21 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scusate, post di servizio.
> I miei denti sono nati male. Mentre attendo la probabile estrazione di un dente del giudizio, stamattina al risveglio noto che ho un molare spaccato e in parte separato longitudinalmente. Non chiedetemi come è successo, lo ignoro.
> Male.
> 
> ...


Ibuprofene


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Gennaio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Lo so che mi odierete......AULIN for ever


Con quello senti meno male perchè sei più morto.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scusate, post di servizio.
> I miei denti sono nati male. Mentre attendo la probabile estrazione di un dente del giudizio, stamattina al risveglio noto che ho un molare spaccato e in parte separato longitudinalmente. Non chiedetemi come è successo, lo ignoro.
> Male.
> 
> ...


Forse si è spaccato perchè è devitalizzato no?
Molare superiore o inferiore?
Guarda che se la radice è sana, lo salvano, ma se non fai niente e si rompe pure la radice allora è perduto.
Oggi si fanno le malore pur di non perdere un dente...

FOrse si è rotto perchè i denti del giudizio hanno il problema di urtare sugli altri.


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse si è spaccato perchè è devitalizzato no?


Difatti, dente già curato anni fa. Probabilmente un cedimento strutturale che era solo questione di tempo. Bah, intanto tengo duro fino a domani.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Difatti, dente già curato anni fa. Probabilmente un cedimento strutturale che era solo questione di tempo. Bah, intanto tengo duro fino a domani.


Idem con patate...
A me il primario che mi sta curando ha detto che i miei denti devitalizzati sono come legna secca...ossia sono tutti demineralizzati...

Pensa te sono qua che mi godo un molare nuovooooooooooo...
Fatto gli impianto...wovlllllllllll...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Difatti, dente già curato anni fa. Probabilmente un cedimento strutturale che era solo questione di tempo. Bah, intanto tengo duro fino a domani.


Ma speta, se ti fa male, vuol dire che è vivo eh?
o che non hai un assesso sotto...
a me sotto un dente morto, han trovato, pensa delle catacombe di germi...

e mi sono sentito dire...

te sei matto...
ma lo sai che se sta roba ti va in circolo, puoi infettare perfino le valvole del cuore...eh?

QUindi tenere duro...significa notte in bianco no?

Vi erano però un tempo le fialette dottor Knap...spetta quelle addormentano il dolore...

http://www.torrinomedica.it/farmaci/schedetecniche/Fialetta_odontalgica_dr_knapp.asp


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (21 Gennaio 2015)

Synflex forte : è portentoso, da prendere rigorosamente a stomaco pieno.


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma speta, se ti fa male, vuol dire che è vivo eh?
> o che non hai un assesso sotto...


Il fatto è che si è spaccato proprio male, e una delle punte è scheggiata e mi ritrovo praticamente un chiodo d'osso tra lingua e gengiva...



> QUindi tenere duro...significa notte in bianco no?


Esatto, domattina vado in farmacia a fare scorte.



> Vi erano però un tempo le fialette dottor Knap...spetta quelle addormentano il dolore...


Belle queste! Ma ci vuole la ricetta, suppongo....


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2015)

ma la tachipirina o il semplice paracetamolo non funziona anche da antidolorifico e antinfiammatorio?


----------



## Tebe (21 Gennaio 2015)

Se hai dei chiodi di garofano mettitene quattro o cinque in mezzo bicchiere d acqua e fai bollire per dieci minuti.
Poi lascia raffreddare e tieni in bocca quella roba più che puoi e sputa.
Cercando di "sciacquare" la parte dolorante.
Se no.
Ibuprofene.
Lo trovo davvero il top.
Un tebano dentista prescriveva mi sembra il moment rosa, per i dolori mestruali.
A quanto pare era miracoloso sui denti.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Gennaio 2015)

tachipirina 1000  o aspirina
nel caso forse...


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Gennaio 2015)

Però "l'analgesico del cuore" è un bellissimo titolo da riciclare per un 3D strappalacrime


----------



## Nicka (21 Gennaio 2015)

Aulin quando sto male davvero...
Per dolori che invece sono troppo anche per quello vado di Toradol...
Quello in gocce mi ha salvata in post-operatorio. Quello che definirei proprio del cuore è proprio il Toradol...ci sono affezionata!


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Aulin quando sto male davvero...
> Per dolori che invece sono troppo anche per quello vado di Toradol...
> Quello in gocce mi ha salvata in post-operatorio. Quello che definirei proprio del cuore è proprio il Toradol...ci sono affezionata!


Ok, grazie a tutti per gli spunti. Vado alla cerca.


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Gennaio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Però "l'analgesico del cuore" è un bellissimo titolo da riciclare per un 3D strappalacrime


Ci ho pensato anche io. 
Chissà, magari più avanti!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scusate, post di servizio.
> I miei denti sono nati male. Mentre attendo la probabile estrazione di un dente del giudizio, stamattina al risveglio noto che ho un molare spaccato e in parte separato longitudinalmente. Non chiedetemi come è successo, lo ignoro.
> Male.
> 
> ...


Antibiotico- Clavulin 
Antinfiammatorio o l'aulin che per un dire popolare è meglio evitare, o il nurofen. 

Ho scritto anche l'antibiotico perchè a quanto pare devi estrarti il dente. Quindi a sto punto ti preservi con  "sicurezza" di poter estrarre il dente prendendo appunto, anche l'antibiotico.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma la tachipirina o il semplice paracetamolo non funziona anche da antidolorifico e antinfiammatorio?


La tachipirina è paracetamolo. 
 di solito la tachipirina risulta blanda nei dolori forti. Sempre che giorgia abbia forti dolori.


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *La tachipirina è paracetamolo. *
> di solito la tachipirina risulta blanda nei dolori forti. Sempre che giorgia abbia forti dolori.


sì, infatti è quel che dicevo.
come va ora.giorgio?


----------



## Nobody (22 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scusate, post di servizio.
> I miei denti sono nati male. Mentre attendo la probabile estrazione di un dente del giudizio, stamattina al risveglio noto che ho un molare spaccato e in parte separato longitudinalmente. Non chiedetemi come è successo, lo ignoro.
> Male.
> 
> ...


sono l'opposto tuo giorgio... mai avuto carie, mai sofferto di mal di denti. Per i dolori generici uso solo aspirina, però non so se sia efficace per il tio problema... e qualcosa sopra i 40 gradi?


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Gennaio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sono l'opposto tuo giorgio... mai avuto carie, mai sofferto di mal di denti. Per i dolori generici uso solo aspirina, però non so se sia efficace per il tio problema... e qualcosa sopra i 40 gradi?


Ti odio, sallo!

Riguardo i gradi...una volta la tecnica era fondamentalmente quella! 
Poi ho smesso la tecnica e...ho cominciato ad andare dal dentista!


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, infatti è quel che dicevo.
> come va ora.giorgio?


Appuntamento domani.


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Gennaio 2015)

Buscofen act, funziona.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2015)

*Giorgio*

Ora tu devi provare tutti i farmaci, se ci vuoi bene. Vogliamo sapere quale funziona meglio. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Spero tu stia meglio, te lo auguro.


----------



## giorgiocan (23 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ora tu devi provare tutti i farmaci, se ci vuoi bene. Vogliamo sapere quale funziona meglio. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Spero tu stia meglio, te lo auguro.


Provarli tutti credo sarebbe un'esperienza mistica!! Alla Homer Simpson 3D!!
Comunque, il dentista consiglia Toradol sublinguale. Giusto per la cronaca.

Dente nuovo nuovo!!


----------



## Nicka (23 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Provarli tutti credo sarebbe un'esperienza mistica!! Alla Homer Simpson 3D!!
> Comunque, il dentista consiglia Toradol sublinguale. Giusto per la cronaca.
> 
> Dente nuovo nuovo!!


And the winner iiiiiiiis?????
Nicka!!!!!


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Aulin quando sto male davvero...
> Per dolori che invece sono troppo anche per quello vado di Toradol...
> Quello in gocce mi ha salvata in post-operatorio. Quello che definirei proprio del cuore è proprio il Toradol...ci sono affezionata!


Anche io. 
Il mio amico toradol...
Mi sono affezionato soprattutto dopo aver scoperto che anzichè punturarmelo potevo assumerlo sublinguale


----------



## giorgiocan (24 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Mi sono affezionato soprattutto dopo aver scoperto che anzichè punturarmelo potevo assumerlo sublinguale


Credo stanotte non dormirò. Terrore.


----------



## Nicka (24 Gennaio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Credo stanotte non dormirò. Terrore.


Invece dormi proprio bene...


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Invece dormi proprio bene...


Altroché


----------



## Nicka (24 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Anche io.
> Il mio amico toradol...
> Mi sono affezionato soprattutto dopo aver scoperto che anzichè punturarmelo potevo assumerlo sublinguale


Eh, quando per sfiga la mia schiena mi abbandona e arrivo al PS a 90 devono per forza di cose punturarmelo.
Non c'è niente da fare, lo amo profondamente.


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh, quando per sfiga la mia schiena mi abbandona e arrivo al PS a 90 devono per forza di cose punturarmelo.
> Non c'è niente da fare, lo amo profondamente.


Tu quoque
Schiena maledetta. Io nemmeno ci vado più al PS
Ho la mia scorta a casa
Assieme al fido muscoril


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh, quando per sfiga la mia schiena mi abbandona *e arrivo al PS a 90 devono per forza di cose punturarmelo.
> Non c'è niente da fare, lo amo profondamente*.



:sonar::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (24 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Tu quoque
> Schiena maledetta. Io nemmeno ci vado più al PS
> Ho la mia scorta a casa
> Assieme al fido muscoril


Ecco, il muscoril poi è sempre presente!!


----------



## Nicka (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :sonar::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Cazzo ridi!? 
Io soffro!!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cazzo ridi!?
> Io soffro!!


Oddio....  Non so se scriverlo. 

Anche palladiano al PS ci va  a 90 .... vabbè. ciao ciao 

Non ho il coraggio di domandargli se anche lui soffre, dopo che lo punturano. Domandi tu? 

aiuto...!


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cazzo ridi!?
> Io soffro!!


Io pure


----------



## Nicka (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Oddio....  Non so se scriverlo.
> 
> Anche palladiano al PS ci va  a 90 .... vabbè. ciao ciao
> 
> ...


Il mix di robe che ti danno quando ti piglia un colpo della strega coi controcoglioni ti garantisco che è veramente doloroso... Al PS di solito fanno due punture, una per chiappa...una toradol e una muscoril. E come medicinali sono abbastanza forti. Praticamente sento meno male alla schiena perchè fanno più male quelle punture lì, ti distolgono dal pensiero!!


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Oddio....  Non so se scriverlo.
> 
> Anche palladiano al PS ci va  a 90 .... vabbè. ciao ciao
> 
> ...


Ultimo il problema non è quello.
Tu immaginati mentre sei a letto che scopi e pensi sempre : speriamo che non mi incricco speriamo che non mi incricco 
È stressante.


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il mix di robe che ti danno quando ti piglia un colpo della strega coi controcoglioni ti garantisco che è veramente doloroso... Al PS di solito fanno due punture, una per chiappa...una toradol e una muscoril. E come medicinali sono abbastanza forti. Praticamente sento meno male alla schiena perchè fanno più male quelle punture lì, ti distolgono dal pensiero!!


Beata te 
A me muscoril e toradol assieme
Un bozzo sulla chiappa che non passa mai

Che relitto


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cazzo ridi!?
> Io soffro!!





Palladiano ha detto:


> Io pure


Io rido come un pazzo, mostrando le carie. ciao giorgio.


----------



## Nicka (24 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ultimo il problema non è quello.
> Tu immaginati mentre sei a letto che scopi e pensi sempre : speriamo che non mi incricco speriamo che non mi incricco
> È stressante.


Non me ne parlare!!!


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io rido come un pazzo, mostrando le carie. ciao giorgio.


Preferisco il mal di schiena allo spettacolo che descrivi


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il mix di robe che ti danno quando ti piglia un colpo della strega coi controcoglioni ti garantisco che è veramente doloroso... Al PS di solito fanno due punture, una per chiappa...una toradol e una muscoril. E come medicinali sono abbastanza forti. Praticamente sento meno male alla schiena perchè fanno più male quelle punture lì, ti distolgono dal pensiero!!





Palladiano ha detto:


> Ultimo il problema non è quello.
> Tu immaginati mentre sei a letto che scopi e pensi sempre : speriamo che non mi incricco speriamo che non mi incricco
> È stressante.


Oh, ma davvero non avete capito la battuta?


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

No
Lo sai che non ti capisco
Ma ti ho promesso di non chiedere


----------



## Nicka (24 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Beata te
> A me muscoril e toradol assieme
> Un bozzo sulla chiappa che non passa mai


Ma sai che una volta è successo che al PS mi avevano prescritto per una settimana punture da fare a casa? Erano voltaren e altro che non ricordo, comunque roba molto più leggera del toradol.
In farmacia hanno sbagliato e mi hanno dato quello che mi hanno fatto in ospedale.
Per una settimana mia madre mi ha punturata di toradol e muscoril insieme. Avevo paura delle punture dopo 2 giorni perchè non capivo perchè facesse sto diamine di male!! Tra male al culo, livido e comunque mal di schiena è stata una settimana orrenda!!


----------



## Nicka (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Oh, ma davvero non avete capito la battuta?


Io l'ho capita...
Ma ho ripensato al trip del toradol e muscoril e ho riso meno!!


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma sai che una volta è successo che al PS mi avevano prescritto per una settimana punture da fare a casa? Erano voltaren e altro che non ricordo, comunque roba molto più leggera del toradol.
> In farmacia hanno sbagliato e mi hanno dato quello che mi hanno fatto in ospedale.
> Per una settimana mia madre mi ha punturata di toradol e muscoril insieme. Avevo paura delle punture dopo 2 giorni perchè non capivo perchè facesse sto diamine di male!! Tra male al culo, livido e comunque mal di schiena è stata una settimana orrenda!!


Vorrei ridere
Ma ti rispetto tanto
Posso?
:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (24 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Vorrei ridere
> Ma ti rispetto tanto
> Posso?
> :rotfl:


Ridi ridi!! 
Io al quinto giorno esasperata mi sono decisa a vedere che cazzo mi punturasse mia madre.
Bè poco ci mancava arrivassi alle bestemmie!! 
Minchia che male...


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> No
> Lo sai che non ti capisco
> Ma ti ho promesso di non chiedere




Vediamo se riesco a farmi capire. Ma va bene, eviterò di scherzare, con te. 

Pensa se fosse stato oscuro a fare una battuta sul 90 gradi, e pensa se sul 90... si viene punturati, da cosa?

Se non mi sono spiegato, lo scrivo più chiaramente che oscuro ama così tanto il 90 ed il culo.... credo di essermi spiegato.
Scherzavo su..! 

Comunque, serio, mi da fastidio pensare che possa essere frainteso, anche in questi termini. Vabbè va, scusami.


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a farmi capire. Ma va bene, eviterò di scherzare, con te.
> 
> Pensa se fosse stato oscuro a fare una battuta sul 90 gradi, e pensa se sul 90... si viene punturati, da cosa?
> 
> ...


Ultimo ma tu sei complicato mamma mia
Io non la ho capita davvero
Le battute non le capisco mai
Soprattutto quelle sessuali


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io l'ho capita...
> Ma ho ripensato al trip del toradol e muscoril e ho riso meno!!



E ti credo, anche perchè, seppur raramente, anche io ho miscelato dei farmaci per il dolore alla schiena.


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ridi ridi!!
> Io al quinto giorno esasperata mi sono decisa a vedere che cazzo mi punturasse mia madre.
> Bè poco ci mancava arrivassi alle bestemmie!!
> Minchia che male...


Ti racconterei i miei momenti che precedono l'iniezione. 
Ma mi rovinerei la reputazione di uomo quadrangolare


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ultimo ma tu sei complicato mamma mia
> Io non la ho capita davvero
> Le battute non le capisco mai
> Soprattutto quelle sessuali


Ok, non è successo nulla, dai.


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

Permaloso che sei....

Ho riletto
Adesso ho capito
Punturati da quel coso lì... Capito


----------



## sienne (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

oltre al paracetamolo, non prendo nulla ...
Mi arrangio con garofani, fior di arnica, quark, aceto ecc. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ti racconterei i miei momenti che precedono l'iniezione.
> Ma mi rovinerei la reputazione di uomo quadrangolare



Avevo letto erezione al posto di iniezione.

Scusa ma non sono riuscito a trattenermi. :rotfl:


Domandi tu a nicka dei suoi momenti?


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Avevo letto erezione al posto di iniezione.
> 
> Scusa ma non sono riuscito a trattenermi. :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Ahaha
No! L'erezione è un lontano ricordo


----------



## Homer (24 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> oltre al paracetamolo, non prendo nulla ...
> Mi arrangio con garofani, fior di arnica, *quark*, aceto ecc.
> ...



Meccanica quantistica??

Che è sto quark??


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> oltre al paracetamolo, non prendo nulla ...
> Mi arrangio con garofani, fior di arnica, quark, aceto ecc.
> ...


Quark??
Vai al cern a curarti?
(È una battuta)


----------



## Nicka (24 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ti racconterei i miei momenti che precedono l'iniezione.
> Ma mi rovinerei la reputazione di uomo quadrangolare


Quando succedono certe cose e ti ritrovi ad andare in ospedale finisce sempre che ci arrivi in posizioni improponibili, con la gente che ti guarda e ride, coi dottori che ti sfottono e quando è il tuo turno ti dicono pure "dai su, tira fuori la chiappa!", con te che non sai se provare a sederti, se spalmarti contro il muro, se sdraiarti a terra, una volta mi sono messa a chinino contro il muro...sembravo una che se la stava facendo sotto, ma era l'unica posizione in cui riuscivo a stare senza bestemmiare.
Ho bestemmiato poi quando mi hanno fatta spostare!


----------



## sienne (24 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Quark??
> Vai al cern a curarti?
> (È una battuta)



Ciao

 ... 

è una cosa tra lo iogurt e un formaggio fresco. 
Mai trovato all'estero. Solo in Germania e in Svizzera. 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Astuti i germanofoni 
Ma fa passare la bua?


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando succedono certe cose e ti ritrovi ad andare in ospedale finisce sempre che ci arrivi in posizioni improponibili, con la gente che ti guarda e ride, coi dottori che ti sfottono e quando è il tuo turno ti dicono pure "dai su, tira fuori la chiappa!", con te che non sai se provare a sederti, se spalmarti contro il muro, se sdraiarti a terra, una volta mi sono messa a chinino contro il muro...sembravo una che se la stava facendo sotto, ma era l'unica posizione in cui riuscivo a stare senza bestemmiare.
> Ho bestemmiato poi quando mi hanno fatta spostare!


Te lo racconterò 
A notte fonda
Quando il forum dorme


----------



## Nicka (24 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Te lo racconterò
> A notte fonda
> Quando il forum dorme


:up:


----------



## sienne (24 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Astuti i germanofoni
> Ma fa passare la bua?



Ciao

Abbastanza. 
Anche se preferisco i fiori di arnica. Ma sono molto cari. 
Altre piante o cortecce, dovrei vedere nel vocabolario come vengono nominati in italiano. 
Ci vuole un po' di pazienza per preparare e conservare ... fino ad ora, hanno ben servito. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ti racconterei i miei momenti che precedono l'iniezione.
> Ma mi rovinerei la reputazione di uomo quadrangolare





Nicka ha detto:


> Quando succedono certe cose e ti ritrovi ad andare in ospedale finisce sempre che ci arrivi in posizioni improponibili, con la gente che ti guarda e ride, coi dottori che ti sfottono e quando è il tuo turno ti dicono pure "dai su, tira fuori la chiappa!", con te che non sai se provare a sederti, se spalmarti contro il muro, se sdraiarti a terra, una volta mi sono messa a chinino contro il muro...sembravo una che se la stava facendo sotto, ma era l'unica posizione in cui riuscivo a stare senza bestemmiare.
> Ho bestemmiato poi quando mi hanno fatta spostare!


Col mal di schiena non c'entra nulla quello che scriverò, ma leggervi mi ha fatto pensare ad un mio episodio svoltosi appunto al pronto soccorso: Venivo da una cura durata circa se mesi,smessa la cura con le modalità scrittemi dal medico mi ritrovo una sera ad un compleanno a sentire un lieve pizzicore al fianco, aumentando d'intensità come il trascorrere sei secondi, fino a trasmettersi ai genitali bassi. Il tutto in credo circa dieci minuti. Capisco che l'intensità è strana ed il dolore idem, quindi dico a mia madre che era la vicino, devo andare al pronto soccorso, mi sta succedendo qualcosa. Guido io la macchina ritrovandomi terrorizzato perchè il dolore aumentava così tanto da darmi troppo fastidio e facendomi pensare che mai sarei arrivato al PS, ma ci arrivo eh..! porca paletta...! Scendo dalla macchina piegato in due dal dolore, entriamo al PS e spiego (?) spiego sto cazzo, non avevo voce, ma ci riesco farfugliando e sussurrando, che secondo me parlavo talmente piano che .. boh, hanno solo percepito il posto del dolore unendo quello che mia madre gli disse. 
Il bello viene ora comunque, mi dicono si sdrai sulla lettiga. Minchia...! sdraiarsi? salire sulla lettiga? muoversi? ( cazzo stavano a dire)? io ero morto, i secondi passavano e io morivo. Riesco a salire sulla lettiga, concentrato sulla respirazione che temevo di non riuscire ad espletare ancora, con la mimica domando un po di acqua, lo capiscono e mi dicono, l'acqua in questi casi non si può bere. A me l'acqua non serviva per la sete, serviva per tutto l'apparato respiratorio, che era asciutto all'inverosimile, non volevo bere, volevo respirare. 

Per fortuna vostra sono qua, contenti? ...... è stata una colica renale da controindicazione da farmaci, quelli che ho preso per diversi mesi.


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Col mal di schiena non c'entra nulla quello che scriverò, ma leggervi mi ha fatto pensare ad un mio episodio svoltosi appunto al pronto soccorso: Venivo da una cura durata circa se mesi,smessa la cura con le modalità scrittemi dal medico mi ritrovo una sera ad un compleanno a sentire un lieve pizzicore al fianco, aumentando d'intensità come il trascorrere sei secondi, fino a trasmettersi ai genitali bassi. Il tutto in credo circa dieci minuti. Capisco che l'intensità è strana ed il dolore idem, quindi dico a mia madre che era la vicino, devo andare al pronto soccorso, mi sta succedendo qualcosa. Guido io la macchina ritrovandomi terrorizzato perchè il dolore aumentava così tanto da darmi troppo fastidio e facendomi pensare che mai sarei arrivato al PS, ma ci arrivo eh..! porca paletta...! Scendo dalla macchina piegato in due dal dolore, entriamo al PS e spiego (?) spiego sto cazzo, non avevo voce, ma ci riesco farfugliando e sussurrando, che secondo me parlavo talmente piano che .. boh, hanno solo percepito il posto del dolore unendo quello che mia madre gli disse.
> Il bello viene ora comunque, mi dicono si sdrai sulla lettiga. Minchia...! sdraiarsi? salire sulla lettiga? muoversi? ( cazzo stavano a dire)? io ero morto, i secondi passavano e io morivo. Riesco a salire sulla lettiga, concentrato sulla respirazione che temevo di non riuscire ad espletare ancora, con la mimica domando un po di acqua, lo capiscono e mi dicono, l'acqua in questi casi non si può bere. A me l'acqua non serviva per la sete, serviva per tutto l'apparato respiratorio, che era asciutto all'inverosimile, non volevo bere, volevo respirare.
> 
> Per fortuna vostra sono qua, contenti? ...... è stata una colica renale da controindicazione da farmaci, quelli che ho preso per diversi mesi.


Avuta pure quella
Ma il male parti dalle palle
Che paura


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Avuta pure quella
> Ma il male parti dalle palle
> Che paura



Mi credi che rido? Non son perchè ma la reazione della lettura è stata questa. Forse perchè il ricordo di quello che mi accadde mi terrorizza tutt'oggi. 

Si, di solito in queste situazioni non sorrido, rido proprio.


----------



## Nicka (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Col mal di schiena non c'entra nulla quello che scriverò, ma leggervi mi ha fatto pensare ad un mio episodio svoltosi appunto al pronto soccorso: Venivo da una cura durata circa se mesi,smessa la cura con le modalità scrittemi dal medico mi ritrovo una sera ad un compleanno a sentire un lieve pizzicore al fianco, aumentando d'intensità come il trascorrere sei secondi, fino a trasmettersi ai genitali bassi. Il tutto in credo circa dieci minuti. Capisco che l'intensità è strana ed il dolore idem, quindi dico a mia madre che era la vicino, devo andare al pronto soccorso, mi sta succedendo qualcosa. Guido io la macchina ritrovandomi terrorizzato perchè il dolore aumentava così tanto da darmi troppo fastidio e facendomi pensare che mai sarei arrivato al PS, ma ci arrivo eh..! porca paletta...! Scendo dalla macchina piegato in due dal dolore, entriamo al PS e spiego (?) spiego sto cazzo, non avevo voce, ma ci riesco farfugliando e sussurrando, che secondo me parlavo talmente piano che .. boh, hanno solo percepito il posto del dolore unendo quello che mia madre gli disse.
> Il bello viene ora comunque, mi dicono si sdrai sulla lettiga. Minchia...! sdraiarsi? salire sulla lettiga? muoversi? ( cazzo stavano a dire)? io ero morto, i secondi passavano e io morivo. Riesco a salire sulla lettiga, concentrato sulla respirazione che temevo di non riuscire ad espletare ancora, con la mimica domando un po di acqua, lo capiscono e mi dicono, l'acqua in questi casi non si può bere. A me l'acqua non serviva per la sete, serviva per tutto l'apparato respiratorio, che era asciutto all'inverosimile, non volevo bere, volevo respirare.
> 
> Per fortuna vostra sono qua, contenti? ...... è stata una colica renale da controindicazione da farmaci, quelli che ho preso per diversi mesi.


Non mi parlare di colica renale.
L'ultima che ho avuto ero sola in casa, il moroso a lavorare, i miei al mare, mio fratello fuori città.
Ho resistito 3 ore, quando ero vicina allo smettere di respirare, dopo aver preso ogni tipo di antidolorifico possibile e immaginabile che avevo in casa, mi sono buttata in macchina e ho guidato fino all'ospedale, che non è lontano da dove abito. Non ho voluto chiamare l'ambulanza perchè non volevo impegnarli per una minchiata simile, ma sarebbe stato il caso.
Brutta roba le coliche...ormai io le sento arrivare...


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non mi parlare di colica renale.
> L'ultima che ho avuto ero sola in casa, il moroso a lavorare, i miei al mare, mio fratello fuori città.
> Ho resistito 3 ore, quando ero vicina allo smettere di respirare, dopo aver preso ogni tipo di antidolorifico possibile e immaginabile che avevo in casa, mi sono buttata in macchina e ho guidato fino all'ospedale, che non è lontano da dove abito. Non ho voluto chiamare l'ambulanza perchè non volevo impegnarli per una minchiata simile, ma sarebbe stato il caso.
> Brutta roba le coliche...ormai io le sento arrivare...


Nicka
Ma come siamo messi....


----------



## Nicka (24 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Nicka
> Ma come siamo messi....


Na chiavica!!!


----------



## sienne (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

caspita. Posso ritenermi fortunata. Prima del Lupus, il nulla. 
Oltre a qualche raffreddore o mal di muscoli. 

Corna ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non mi parlare di colica renale.
> L'ultima che ho avuto ero sola in casa, il moroso a lavorare, i miei al mare, mio fratello fuori città.
> Ho resistito 3 ore, quando ero vicina allo smettere di respirare, dopo aver preso ogni tipo di antidolorifico possibile e immaginabile che avevo in casa, mi sono buttata in macchina e ho guidato fino all'ospedale, che non è lontano da dove abito. Non ho voluto chiamare l'ambulanza perchè non volevo impegnarli per una minchiata simile, ma sarebbe stato il caso.
> Brutta roba le coliche...ormai io le sento arrivare...


Vedi, anche con te leggendo il primo rigo, mi sono messo a ridere.

Il seguito, quello che ho letto, m'ha fatto ridere ancor di più. Sai perchè? sarà che siamo da rottamare che i partner ci hanno tradito? 

Aiuto..! ahahhahahahhaahahahaha


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Nicka
> Ma come siamo messi....





Nicka ha detto:


> Na chiavica!!!


Ecco, mi avete confermato il post precedente  a questo.:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedi, anche con te leggendo il primo rigo, mi sono messo a ridere.
> 
> Il seguito, quello che ho letto, m'ha fatto ridere ancor di più. Sai perchè? sarà che siamo da rottamare che i partner ci hanno tradito?
> 
> Aiuto..! ahahhahahahhaahahahaha


Ehm...mai tradita! 
Che io sappia eh, ma non ho motivi per dubitare!
Anche io rido quando ci penso...se non rido delle mie sfighe non campo più!!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ehm...mai tradita!
> Che io sappia eh, ma non ho motivi per dubitare!
> Anche io rido quando ci penso...se non rido delle mie sfighe non campo più!!


Sono stato operato, una sciocchezza eh. Ma quanto ho riso sopra la lettiga, continuando a farlo dentro la sala operatoria. Evito di raccontare, ma anche dopo uscito ero la a ridere sulla qualsiasi.


----------



## Nicka (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono stato operato, una sciocchezza eh. Ma quanto ho riso sopra la lettiga, continuando a farlo dentro la sala operatoria. Evito di raccontare, ma anche dopo uscito ero la a ridere sulla qualsiasi.


Eh no, quello no...ho riso solo il giorno dopo perchè ero imbottita di morfina...ma quando pian piano l'effetto svaniva ridevo meno.
I mesi più brutti della mia vita.
Ci rido oggi, ma quando ci ero dentro ridevo molto meno...:unhappy:
Certo, ci sono stati i momenti di pazzia totale in cui ridevo per non piangere, quando mi venivano a trovare, quando si mettevano in due ad alzarmi dal letto e mi scappava da ridere e non potevo nemmeno ridere per il male...


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh no, quello no...ho riso solo il giorno dopo perchè ero imbottita di morfina...ma quando pian piano l'effetto svaniva ridevo meno.
> I mesi più brutti della mia vita.
> Ci rido oggi, ma quando ci ero dentro ridevo molto meno...:unhappy:
> Certo, ci sono stati i momenti di pazzia totale in cui ridevo per non piangere, quando mi venivano a trovare, quando si mettevano in due ad alzarmi dal letto e mi scappava da ridere e non potevo nemmeno ridere per il male...


Credo di essere fortunato sotto questo aspetto, la gravità della situazione che come sfogo mi fa ridere. Nel senso che scherzo coinvolgendo tutti e quindi, ridendo. 

Purtroppo non succede la stessa cosa con i parenti stretti, famiglia. La entro in uno stato di autocontrollo per badare nel miglior modo ad un po tutto, ma alla fine è come se entrassi in uno stato depressivo per i troppi pensieri che mi colgono. 
Una volta per una questione familiare, stetti sei mesi circa senza dormire assolutamente, risolto il caso son dovuto andare dal neurologo. :singleeye:


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> caspita. Posso ritenermi fortunata. Prima del Lupus, il nulla.
> Oltre a qualche raffreddore o mal di muscoli.
> ...


Corna 
Corna
Corna


----------



## lolapal (24 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non mi parlare di colica renale.
> L'ultima che ho avuto ero sola in casa, il moroso a lavorare, i miei al mare, mio fratello fuori città.
> Ho resistito 3 ore, quando ero vicina allo smettere di respirare, dopo aver preso ogni tipo di antidolorifico possibile e immaginabile che avevo in casa, mi sono buttata in macchina e ho guidato fino all'ospedale, che non è lontano da dove abito. Non ho voluto chiamare l'ambulanza perchè non volevo impegnarli per una minchiata simile, ma sarebbe stato il caso.
> Brutta roba le coliche...ormai io le sento arrivare...


Ho avuto solo una volta in vita mia una colica renale e mi è stra bastata come esperienza... :unhappy:

Io sono molto sensibile a un certo tipo di farmaci, in genere uso l'omeopatia, ma in casi particolari non disdegno il paracetamolo, che basta quello a farmi assopire...


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ehm...mai tradita!
> Che io sappia eh, ma non ho motivi per dubitare!
> Anche io rido quando ci penso...se non rido delle mie sfighe non campo più!!


Nemmeno io
Che sappia


----------



## Nicka (24 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ho avuto solo una volta in vita mia una colica renale e mi è stra bastata come esperienza... :unhappy:
> 
> Io sono molto sensibile a un certo tipo di farmaci, in genere uso l'omeopatia, ma in casi particolari non disdegno il paracetamolo, che basta quello a farmi assopire...


L'ultima colica è stata veramente violenta, ho fatto pure un mix di antidolorifici perchè pensavo di tenerla sotto controllo e invece non è servito a nulla, in 3 ore ho preso Moment, Aulin e alla fine Toradol.
Le mie coliche sono senza calcoli, quindi ho solo fortissimo dolore senza dover però espellere niente.
Di solito riesco a tenerle abbastanza a bada, so come gestirmi. Su 5 coliche sono solo 2 quelle in cui devo andare al pronto soccorso.
Quella dell'estate scorsa è stata terrificante, non riuscivo proprio a respirare, il dolore mi arrivava a ondate, in ospedale mi ha raggiunta il mio moroso e praticamente gli ho detto "amorino dolce (porca puttana!!!), stai avendo (ma cristo santo!!!) un'anteprima del travagliooooo (CAAAAAAAAAZZZZZOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!)" 
E mi sono dovuta fare un giorno intero sotto flebo...:unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Nemmeno io
> Che sappia



Io si. 

C'è un link a cui accedere? se hai raccontato la tua storia intendo.


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io si.
> 
> C'è un link a cui accedere? se hai raccontato la tua storia intendo.


In confessionale si intitola grazie a tutti e sta in 3 o 4 pagina credo


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> In confessionale si intitola grazie a tutti e sta in 3 o 4 pagina credo


Grazie.


----------



## Eratò (24 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'ultima colica è stata veramente violenta, ho fatto pure un mix di antidolorifici perchè pensavo di tenerla sotto controllo e invece non è servito a nulla, in 3 ore ho preso Moment, Aulin e alla fine Toradol.
> Le mie coliche sono senza calcoli, quindi ho solo fortissimo dolore senza dover però espellere niente.
> Di solito riesco a tenerle abbastanza a bada, so come gestirmi. Su 5 coliche sono solo 2 quelle in cui devo andare al pronto soccorso.
> Quella dell'estate scorsa è stata terrificante, non riuscivo proprio a respirare, il dolore mi arrivava a ondate, in ospedale mi ha raggiunta il mio moroso e praticamente gli ho detto "amorino dolce (porca puttana!!!), stai avendo (ma cristo santo!!!) un'anteprima del travagliooooo (CAAAAAAAAAZZZZZOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!)"
> E mi sono dovuta fare un giorno intero sotto flebo...:unhappy:


Cavolo...è  un miracolo che hai ancora uno stomaco....Il buscopann nessuno te l'aveva consigliato?


----------



## Nicka (24 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Cavolo...è  un miracolo che hai ancora uno stomaco....Il buscopann nessuno te l'aveva consigliato?


Non lo avevo in casa...:unhappy:
E' successo una volta sola con l'ultima colica, non sono così matta da prendere tutta quella roba, ma stavo veramente male. Non ho preso tutto insieme ovviamente...
Ed è difficile che io prenda medicine, le uso il meno possibile proprio perchè non voglio avere problemi.
Quella volta ero veramente a pezzi.


----------



## Eratò (24 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non lo avevo in casa...:unhappy:
> E' successo una volta sola con l'ultima colica, non sono così matta da prendere tutta quella roba, ma stavo veramente male. Non ho preso tutto insieme ovviamente...
> Ed è difficile che io prenda medicine, le uso il meno possibile proprio perchè non voglio avere problemi.
> Quella volta ero veramente a pezzi.


Ma ti credo.Il dolore della colica renale è paragonabile ai dolori del parto e giustamente non ce la favevi a sopportarlo...Non ho pensato che fossi matta.Certi dolori psono insopportabili.


----------



## Nicka (24 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma ti credo.Il dolore della colica renale è paragonabile ai dolori del parto e giustamente non ce la favevi a sopportarlo...Non ho pensato che fossi matta.Certi dolori psono insopportabili.


Eh ma matta mi ci sono sentita!!! 
Pensa che quella colica è stata la prima da codice giallo, di solito mi passavano in verde.
Il dottore non ha fatto in tempo nemmeno ad appoggiare l'ecografo che ha visto il rene in forte dilatazione senza nemmeno spingere.
Comunque io ho detto subito cosa avevo preso le ore precedenti ma anche il dottore mi ha detto che quando sono così posso prendere quello che voglio che non fa nessun effetto.


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

Uffa erató a me non mi vado proprio
Pure io ho avuto la colica
E quel gran bastardo del l'urologo che mi ha visitato indovina un po' che mi ha fatto a tradimento....


----------



## Eratò (24 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Uffa erató a me non mi vado proprio
> Pure io ho avuto la colica
> E quel gran bastardo del l'urologo che mi ha visitato indovina un po' che mi ha fatto a tradimento....


Ahiaaaaaa.....quella mano col guanto e il dito alzato è  il terrore dei maschietti


----------



## Palladiano (24 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ahiaaaaaa.....quella mano col guanto e il dito alzato è  il terrore dei maschietti


C'è un refuso nel mio post
Doveva essere A me non mi badi proprio doveva essere , non vadi.

Hai capito subito.
Per fortuna l'urologo è un caro amico.
Lo stesso che mi iniettava il toradol inseguendomi mentre scappavo per tutta casa a chiappe scoperte ( che spettacolo nicka!!)

Vatti a fidare degli amici


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ultimo ma tu sei complicato mamma mia
> Io non la ho capita davvero
> Le battute non le capisco mai
> Soprattutto quelle sessuali


Mi piace l'uomo non volgare, che non fa certe battute :inlove:


----------



## Palladiano (25 Gennaio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mi piace l'uomo non volgare, che non fa certe battute :inlove:


Eh ma mi prendono spesso in giro per questa mia tontonaggine 
Almeno qualcuno che apprezza...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh ma matta mi ci sono sentita!!!
> Pensa che quella colica è stata la prima da codice giallo, di solito mi passavano in verde.
> Il dottore non ha fatto in tempo nemmeno ad appoggiare l'ecografo che ha visto il rene in forte dilatazione senza nemmeno spingere.
> Comunque io ho detto subito cosa avevo preso le ore precedenti ma anche il dottore mi ha detto che quando sono così posso prendere quello che voglio che non fa nessun effetto.


Una delle ultime coliche di mio marito dopo una festa di compleanno di nostro figlio oltre 10 anni fa abbiamo beccato un medico tipo quello di 3 uomini e una gamba.
Mio marito urlava che aveva una colica e questo continuava ad avere atteggiamento tipo "il medico sono io ecc ecc". A un certo punto gli chiede se ha fatto sesso estremo. Che chissá che cavolo intendeva 
Mio marito l'ha mandato a cagare


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Febbraio 2015)

Ecco. Come dicevo, io i miei denti li odio. Ci risiamo. Incredibile. Fortuna che tanto ho già gli appuntamenti fissati a prescindere.


----------

